# 80gallon electric



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Not excited about the flex connectors.
Got back at the boss with propress t&p line haha


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Look at those brass nips $$

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Do you hafta install a expansion tank like that or can it be turned anyway

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Where is cold inlet into drain ? :whistling2:


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Yea they gotta be vertical
It would not fit on top of the tee unfortunately.

I don't get your question jerrymac


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Is that in an Aquahut?

How are you sealing the vent opening on top?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

you must have installed the last 80 gallon electric available in the country.....did you have it in stock for this job???
. I guess that is a recirulation pump on top of the heater?? 

I noticed that out of the wall in the back the cold stop is coming out on the left and the hot is going back into the wall on the right...... someone put something in backwards....at some point.....

your boss probably spent welll over 65 bucks for all those brass nipples and fittings going to that thermal expansion tank hanging by its own weight...

looks ok but I would have used galvanized nipples and supported the tank better ..


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Mark- 
There are plenty of 80 gallon electric available in the light commercial duty, ordered from ferg.

Not sure how I'm going to cap that vent hole yet, and yes someone did flip the hot/cold supplies. 

I work at the largest port in North America, which is extremely corrosive.
We do everything in brass or stainless.


----------



## SHEPLMBR70 (Feb 25, 2016)

:vs_worry::vs_worry:


JERRYMAC said:


> Where is cold inlet into drain ? :whistling2:


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

OK I missed the cold supply behind the pump ! :whistling2:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Fatpat said:


> Mark-
> There are plenty of 80 gallon electric available in the light commercial duty, ordered from ferg.
> 
> Not sure how I'm going to cap that vent hole yet, and yes someone did flip the hot/cold supplies.
> ...



Oh..my fault.... 
I thought it was just a simple residential unit I was looking at......


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> Oh..my fault....
> I thought it was just a simple residential unit I was looking at......


You thought that cause they sell that exact recirk pump @ home depot and the flexies

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Fatpat said:


> Yea they gotta be vertical
> It would not fit on top of the tee unfortunately.
> 
> I don't get your question jerrymac


I'll look for the proof but watts instructions say the exp tank can be installed in any position


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Good observation, 
Home Depot also sells Ridgid and Milwaukee.

You may be right about the expansion tank.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> I'll look for the proof but watts instructions say the exp tank can be installed in any position Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 correct


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Fatpat said:


> Good observation,
> Home Depot also sells Ridgid and Milwaukee.
> 
> You may be right about the expansion tank.


I wasn't dissing your work by stating that those products can be purchased @ home depot. I just thought the same thing as Mark , residential water heater , I didn't notice it was commercial.
I have purchased ridgid copper cutters from home creepo among many other things, I have a HD commercial card 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

I'm just messing around,
Hd is open on Sunday's which is a must have. Not to mention the desperate home owners are fun to watch. 

Mark- the water heater is for a small
Office building, which will be a headquarters of a dive team.

I'm updating an existing restroom and adding an ADA shower.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Master Mark said:


> you must have installed the last 80 gallon electric available in the country.....did you have it in stock for this job???
> . I guess that is a recirulation pump on top of the heater??
> 
> I noticed that out of the wall in the back the cold stop is coming out on the left and the hot is going back into the wall on the right...... someone put something in backwards....at some point.....
> ...


Double M, Why galvanized over brass? Price of them or other reasons?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

moonapprentice said:


> Double M, Why galvanized over brass? Price of them or other reasons?



Mostly just the higher price ... I know the galvanized pipe will surely outlast the Bradford white water heater anyway , seen many of them 15+ years old and still working fine around here.....


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Here Galvanized pipes last about 3 years before they rust out, complete junk

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> Here Galvanized pipes last about 3 years before they rust out, complete junk
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk




Actually half of this city still has galvanized water lines in them from back in the 20s and earlier.....mostly very nice homes on the near north side of town... these homes are basically ticking time bombs just waiting for the next pin hole to happen........:yes:

my only concern is the quality of the steel today compared to what they installed back in the teens.....


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Definitely chitttier galvanized manufactured today, it's not the same as it was

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

It's only a few more bucks to use brass, why go cheap? If I was the customer and given the option, I would gladly spend a little extra. What's another 10 or even $20 when you're spending $1000+?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Green Country said:


> It's only a few more bucks to use brass, why go cheap? If I was the customer and given the option, I would gladly spend a little extra. What's another 10 or even $20 when you're spending $1000+?




I will look into it for fun


----------

